# Anyone have luck ordering from Trigon



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

I found that they made the MOst bars and some other components, I tried emailing them to see if they sell to the public and got no response.

Anyone else have any luck with this company?

http://www.greatgocycles.com.tw/index.php


----------



## yongkun (Aug 9, 2010)

The last time i emailed them, they refered me to the local dealers. They got some nice frames, but the price are kinda steep for their top line model quoted to me by the dealer.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Have not ordered from them, but I do love my KHS Flite which is a Trigon frame, full carbon.


----------



## PBrooks (Apr 9, 2010)

Kind of interesting if you look at the website. Made in Taichung, Taiwan, but not sold here. Officially anyway


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

They are an OEM supplier - they would rather deal with a company than the retail customer. Some of the "Made in Italy" CF frames are probably repainted Trigons.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I think a few "big" (expensive) brands are made by Trigon.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

You see a lot of those components on Pinarellos, at least at some of the lower finish levels.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

ya i'm most interested (no pun intended) on the integrated stem/bar, wonder if they do have a US "distributor"/dealer

they do have some really nice frames


----------



## Spursrider (Jun 8, 2010)

foofighter said:


> ya i'm most interested (no pun intended) on the integrated stem/bar, wonder if they do have a US "distributor"/dealer


The US distributor has a different website : http://www.trigonbicycles.com


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks, i emailed them so let's see what they say if anything


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

got a response from Harry asking where I'm located...stay tuned

http://testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=74&cid=282&page=0


----------



## Spursrider (Jun 8, 2010)

Trigon has a new store in Singapore. I found them on facebook 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/TRIGON/132546343445882#!/pages/TRIGON/132546343445882?v=wall

The photo album has nice looking bikes, wheels and handlebars with prices quoted in Singapore dollar. I like the colour scheme of the RQC29 bike, totally hot


----------



## kmarles (Mar 10, 2010)

You can get a Trigon RQC29 from Neuvation Cycles it's their own branded FC500. I just got one and it is brilliant - incredible value for money! $2500 for complete bike with aero wheels and Red/ Force groupset sub 15lbs.......


----------



## kmarles (Mar 10, 2010)

You can get a Trigon RQC29 from Neuvation Cycles it's their own branded FC500. I just got one and it is brilliant - incredible value for money! $2500 for complete bike with aero wheels and Red/ Force groupset sub 15lbs....... they also stock the integrated bar stem combo under their own brand.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

www.lussonsports.com

they're the US arm...they catalog and price list. prices are insanely low.

they have a 38mm carbon clincher wheelset that looks eerily similar to the EC90 SL except the front has 20 spokes vs the EC90 having 18 or so.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Their prices are low because they're a supplier to shops. Don't know if they'll sell directly. If so, then go for it.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

they do! LOL they dont have a lot of inventory right now but they are expecting more


----------



## kmarles (Mar 10, 2010)

If you want exactly the same bike as the RQC29 but without the Trigon name, the Neuvation version (www.neuvationcycling.com) comes in at about half the price of the cheapest price at lussonsports.com........... and they have them in stock - customer service is also excellent. If you have a road bike already they will match your setup and you have 6 months to swap out saddles, bars and stem to make any minor adjustments - worth a look don't you think?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

not bad at all...i already have a bike just wanted a new bar for my bike wonder if neuvation will sell the bar sans the bike


----------



## Spursrider (Jun 8, 2010)

Apart from Neuvation's FC500, are there any other frames that look like RQC29 or manufactured by Trigon?


----------



## kmarles (Mar 10, 2010)

No - I don't think so


----------



## lusson (Nov 10, 2010)

We do have frames that are just like it but the RQC929 is one of the best frames out there. We do make frames in the same fashion but they are for other companies.


----------



## LDU (May 2, 2011)

Here is a recently purchased Nuevation FC 500 w/ Force group, Red Crank, stock S1 leather saddle, add on Forte Carbon pedals and Performance bottle cages. They provided an extra 6 spokes for the upgraded R28X Aerro wheels. I also had ceramic BB installed and asked to test a couple of saddles (S10 is actually a Selle Italia SL) the other is a carbon S6 Nuevation.

I just got today will take her for a spin this weekend! Can't wait!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

You can buy Trigon on ebay for some solid prices. Esp. MTB carbon forks.


----------



## snazy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

There are several XC01A forks on Ebay. Finding an XC06A might be the trick.


----------



## Huge Zits (Jul 29, 2012)

snazy1 said:


> There are several XC01A forks on Ebay. Finding an XC06A might be the trick.


Anyone have luck getting an XC06A fork?


----------

